
Reactive Extensions (Rx) is now Open Source - ot
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ReactiveExtensionsRxIsNowOpenSource.aspx
======
boothead
I'd like to give Rx a try (javascript mainly but .Net too) but it seems like a
very large API to learn, and there seemed to be a lack of good resources last
time I looked.

Can anyone who's used it comment on their experiences or point me to some
useful resources?

~~~
justinweiss
I found this book to be pretty good: <http://www.introtorx.com>

I'm not a .NET developer, but Rx was still one of the more interesting things
I learned this year.

~~~
boothead
Sweet, thanks! I haven't seen that one before :-)

------
tucaz
There is also a nice series of video with exercises about Rx in Channel 9 ->
<http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Rx-Workshop>

------
CountHackulus
This is really quite exciting for me. I've used Rx.NET a bit, and for sure
will be using Rx++ for my next project. Having it open source is just icing on
the cake.

